# Cayenne- the darkest red I've ever seen



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

She is gorgeous! I have never seen such beautiful red!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

sulamk said:


> She is gorgeous! I have never seen such beautiful red!


Thanks so much. You hear the term "Irish Setter red" used a lot when describing colour. Well, my daughter has a Irish Setter and this young lady is considerably darker than him.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty color. Are you going to show her?


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

She is very pretty!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She is really pretty. The coat is amazing, but her face is soooo pretty! And her angulation.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Arreau,

Will I be seeing you next week?

Paragon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Paragon...yes you will. June 2nd and 3rd in Caledonia. And on the Sunday, if Jenn will have time, I will bring Journey to get her scissored. Looking forward to it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Pretty color. Are you going to show her?


Thanks. Yes. She has been assessed by four handlers and a judge and will be shown by Jenn Carr, and her show career will be beginning soon. She is ten months old and Jenn is relatively confident she can finish by the time she is one.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow. She is gorgeous! What a color. And you picked the perfect name for her.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

peppersb said:


> Wow. She is gorgeous! What a color. And you picked the perfect name for her.


Thank you. Deb named her Cayenne because she was a little pepper pot of a puppy- a stink bomb extraordinaire. The named worked perfect with her hair colour and her fiery personality.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I would love a red poodle! No Gail! Stop that now! You have 2 poodles already! Of course, Cayenne, beauty that she is and so deliciously red but is not being offered up, but 1 of her puppies maybe some day. Stop it Gail........ Someone please stop me.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks. Yes. She has been assessed by four handlers and a judge and will be shown by Jenn Carr, and her show career will be beginning soon. She is ten months old and Jenn is relatively confident she can finish by the time she is one.


I look forward to following her career! She is very pretty in structure.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well she will certainly stand out in the ring...with that beautiful colour.
Lorne and I will be at poodle club show too...keep an eye out for us.

Sherry


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is a lovely girl, and of course there are things we wish were better, but we are super pleased with her and the things she now brings to the table of our breeding program. Thank you.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

she is gorgeous


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, I will take her.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks. Yes. She has been assessed by four handlers and a judge and will be shown by Jenn Carr, and her show career will be beginning soon. She is ten months old and Jenn is relatively confident she can finish by the time she is one.


Awesome! I'd love to see a finished bred by dog from you!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Where is she at? I never see her in the videos. She is an incredible color, the darkest/deepest red I have ever seen. That's really exciting. Her face is beautiful, too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She lives with Trillium who co-owns Betty, Jenny, Cayenne and Quincy. She was in a lot of the puppy photos and videos that were posted a while back. If you look for puppy threads started by Trillium you will see more photos of her.

These are her, her Mom Betty and Aunt Jenny at the dog park last week.


----------



## schmoodle (May 14, 2012)

Wow, that color is just unearthly! So beautiful. It reminds me of red velvet cake, LOL. I guess it's time for my afternoon snack.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

More of her....


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! Cayenne is one beautiful girl!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow! I didn't really care about reds before, but now I WANT ONE! :lol:

Great breeding there!


----------



## Fijismommy (May 18, 2012)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone I'm just so happy with this girl. She adds so much to our family! I took a few more pics this evening and can't resist adding a few more to the ones that Arreau has already posted.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL!!! We need to talk more...haha! I just created another thread with these photos in it! People are going to get sick of our girl.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh well I guess great minds think alike lol.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

*That is red*

Most people consider mine a red but she is fading to apricot. Her mother was apricot but her dad was the same color as your dog. Her tail is too short to show though so we had her spayed and she is my diabetic dog now.When I get on a computer I'll post her pics. June is 1 year this month.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

She's pretty. I'm excited to watch her grow and show.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

She is a beauty!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Deb and I bathed Cay in prep for a big day tomorrow and I got a few shots. She will be scissored nice tomorrow, so will add more photos when I can of her all done up pretty.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I just love this photo of Journey and Cayenne!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Oh ... you are so blessed to have so many beautiful dogs! and Cayenne is so rich in colour and personality! she must 'wow' everyone!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

She certainly lives up to her name! Beautiful and I just love the picture of her and Journey...come to think of it, I love ALL your pix!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A few shots of our girl scissored up for her first show.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Cayenne looks beautiful and so grown up for her first show!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> This is our girl Cayenne. At ten months old, every time she is clipped, I expect to see her face, feet and tail getting lighter. But instead she is still darkening. Her colour and her pigment astound me.


she is THE MOST BEAUTIFUL RED POODLE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!! MAYBE THE MOST BEAUTIFUL POODLE (OF ALL THE ONES I'VE SEEN) OF ANY COLOR!!! 

and Lou (my girl) is apricot and I think she is darkening too (she is almost 6 months old


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Deb and I bathed Cay in prep for a big day tomorrow and I got a few shots. She will be scissored nice tomorrow, so will add more photos when I can of her all done up pretty.


the apricot on the picture is a gorgeous color too wow!!!
im sure you breed them right? you sell puppies? where are you in the world? LOL

Amazing poodles!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww...thanks so much. Here is the most recent photo of Cayenne...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lou said:


> the apricot on the picture is a gorgeous color too wow!!!
> im sure you breed them right? you sell puppies? where are you in the world? LOL
> 
> Amazing poodles!!!


Yes...we do breed. The apricot might very well be red. We are 100 miles northwest of Toronto in Canada.

Here is the most recent photo of Journey, the other girl you mentioned.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Awww...thanks so much. Here is the most recent photo of Cayenne...


whew! took my breath away LOL <deep breath> hehehehehhehe


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Yes...we do breed. The apricot might very well be red. We are 100 miles northwest of Toronto in Canada.
> 
> Here is the most recent photo of Journey, the other girl you mentioned.


oh wow yes! she is looking red ... your poodles must have the darkening gene (sorry if I sound stoopid, Im a newbie... but Im obsessed with spoos now! Still learning)

wow you are so far away... :-( hheheheh


Ps. You probably think my poodle is hideous! hahahahah , my signature picture is a definite "bad hair day photo" LOL
I just have no plans of showing her and I love the "teddy bear look"!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lou said:


> oh wow yes! she is looking red ... your poodles must have the darkening gene (sorry if I sound stoopid, Im a newbie... but Im obsessed with spoos now! Still learning)
> 
> wow you are so far away... :-( hheheheh


Where are you? Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Where are you? Thanks for your kindness.


I'm in the state of Indiana in the United States, but I'm actually from Brazil..

You are very welcome, I speak the truth!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Cayenne is just gorgeous! She looks almost Mahogany red ......so so pretty. I wish you the Best of Show! With her stunning color she'll be an 'eye catcher'! Good Luck


----------



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

Guinness is pretty dark as well at 1.5 years. His pigment is a little faded though.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Marlow's Mum said:


> Guinness is pretty dark as well at 1.5 years. His pigment is a little faded though.


Is he a red as well, black nose and all? gorgeous color!!!!!! Do you have a thread with more pictures?  I just love all the lovely pictures we find in this forum...


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow she's a real game changer for me, I personally never felt very "astounded" by reds, but she is absolutely gorgeous. Love the name too.

Edit: Hopefully you're making little beauties like her in approximately 10 years (when I would probably look to get on a waiting list for a new spoo).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your kindness. We hope to be breeding reds until we leave this earth, and hope to be making improvements along the way. We are hoping to get Cayenne into a Continental soon, so I'll be sure either I or Trillium post some photos of her in her new do.


----------

